# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Printrbot Simple Adjustable Spool Stand

## Razorette3D

Has anyone tried this yet?  I saw it on thingiverse today.  Seems like a cool idea.

----------


## KDog

I printed two of these up: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:93652

They work great as long as there isn't any tangles on my spool but any of the "drop-in" spool holders will have this problem.  Oddly, the worst spools that I have are the laser cut one's from Printrbot.  There are little bumps on the spool plates that cause it to rotate unevenly.  This was also a problem using the power tower.  I have found that both are useless and now use plastic spools exclusively.

Cheers,

KDog

----------


## Razorette3D

Very interesting.  I must have missed this on Thingiverse.  Gonna give it a try  :Smile:

----------

